# need plans for a Fox/coyote trap



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

Howdy, looking for free plans to build a live trap for Fox /coyotes, they are getting too many of our chickens, before we can swing a rifle ! THanks and have a Fun THanksGiving.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

ok first off yotes don't go in live traps very well , you may get lucky and catch a pup. if legal use snares they are cheap ( aprox $1 ea ) . What are your plans after you catch one ? if you take it down the road and release it ? it will be back and in most states this is very illegal . With this said dispatch the critter and this time of year sell the pelt and save the money for a rifle . Make sure you check your states regulations and trapping and snaring as you don't need a fine for doing something illegal


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree. You'll run out of chickens long before you catch anything but a pup fox in a live trap.

I would put my money and energy into giving the chickens a secure place before going after the predator. Once you do that I'd go with snares.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

This fellow I know use to catch bears with snares here in these thick pocosin swamps of eastern NC.You either had to be crazy or have nerves of steel to get close enough to dispatch them.eep:


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Snares are a novice coyote trappers best option.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Try these guys, Arkansas Trappers Association.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Call your county conservation agent and ask if he can give you the name of a trapper. This time of year most will trap for the fur. Too bad you aren't in SW Mo, I would fix you up!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Find where they run under the fence and set it there. The closer they get to civilization the more wary (sneaky) they are. A good rifle will get them, keep a watch, you will be suprised how often you will see them....James


----------

